# CAAD8 vs Six13



## rhadrj (May 14, 2005)

I have read and read the posts and discussions already on this. I am still pretty confused.

I have dented my CAAD7 (R5000) with the SI Cranks/BB. They no longer make an aluminum CAAD8 with SI. My LBS has a six13 they are trying to sell me but it is only a R2000 without SI cranks and I would have to swap everything out to my parts. 
My question is if all the six13 frames are the same with just different configurations.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

Not all of the six13's are the same. The centaur model R2000 is a threaded BB and the Ultegra, Dura Ace come with si bottom bracket and carbon cranks and the record version comes with aluminum SI crankset.

I was talking to someone who wanted an aluminum SI BB bike and said that the shop was told that there are some '04 framesets available if you are lucky that the size is in stock. I think he said they were the red saeco versions.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

They still make the CAAD8 with SI BB.


----------



## rhadrj (May 14, 2005)

divve said:


> They still make the CAAD8 with SI BB.


I don't see it on their site? 
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/cusa/cats/RD.html

Which model is the SI BB still in for the '05's?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Here's one for instance and they sell the frame-set as well.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/ce/model-5RR1D.html


----------

